# rabbit with pedigree but no ear tattoo



## WAN (Apr 28, 2011)

i wan from malaysia. i just buy rabbit from bangkok. The farm owner sell the rabbit with pedigree but no ear tattoo.
what i like to know, its possible rabbit have pedigree but no ear tattoo?
Hope any one can answer me.
tq


----------



## itsazoo (Apr 28, 2011)

short answer. yes, that is possable. I have one myself lol. the tatoo is just for showing purposes, lots of breeders wont bother to tatoo the rabbit if they dont plan to show it. and pedigree's..all rabbits "have" a pedigree, weather the breeders GIVES you the pedigree paper or not is up to the breeder.


----------



## WAN (Apr 28, 2011)

thank for ur answer. 1 more question i like to asked.

- it there any rule/ statement that say : the rabbit with pedigree not actualy need to make tattoo and the pedigree can be accept/use ?

tq and sorry coz my english not good.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 28, 2011)

If you want to show under ARBA rules (I don't know about Asia), they rabbits must be tattooed in the left ear. This is so that they can be ID'ed on the table as there can be many rabbits of the same breed and colour. 

Pedigrees are used so that breeders know what to expect in the litter and can trace the lineage of a rabbit back. Pedigrees are important if you want to register the rabbit. 

If you are not going to show, then a tattoo doesn't really matter. Tattoos can be good if you plan on breeding or have many rabbits of the same colour/pattern. Tattoos can also be good to ID a rabbit if it gets lost or something else happens. 

If the pedigree has an ear number on it, you can get that tattooed in the ear.


----------



## WAN (Apr 28, 2011)

thank for ur info. 1 more question i like to asked.

- it there any rule/ statement that say : the rabbit with pedigree not actualy need to make tattoo and the pedigree can be accept/use ?

coz now im in trouble. i just sold that rabbit to some body dan he want to return back the rabbit and make report police so that he can go to court.
that rabbit i buy from bangkok is already no tattoo. he say rabbit with pedigree must have tattoo that why he make police report.

i really hope u can help me and find way to solve this problem. :?

tq and sorry coz my english not good.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Apr 28, 2011)

Well here there is no rule that a rabbit with a pedigree needs a tatoo, I don't know about there, but I dout it.


----------

